# Tastatur und Maus spinnen (evdev?) - solved -

## Nightfire

Hallo,

ich habe ein ~amd64 System. Seit dem world update was ich gestern durchgeführt habe:

1199625512:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) app-text/tree-1.5.1.1 to /

1199635655:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 7) dev-util/gperf-3.0.3 to /

1199635968:  ::: completed emerge (2 of 7) kde-base/quanta-3.5.8-r1 to /

1199636041:  ::: completed emerge (3 of 7) net-analyzer/nmap-4.52 to /

1199636281:  ::: completed emerge (4 of 7) media-video/qdvdauthor-1.0.0_rc3 to /

1199636293:  ::: completed emerge (5 of 7) x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.2.0 to /

1199636363:  ::: completed emerge (6 of 7) sys-apps/hal-0.5.10 to /

1199636371:  ::: completed emerge (7 of 7) app-misc/hal-info-20071030 to /

funktionieren die hälft aller Tasten meiner Tastatur nicht mehr und meine Maus kann den 

Cursor nur noch rauf und runter bewegen. Meine Vermutung liegt darin, das es 

an dem Paket liegt: xf86-input-evdev-1.2.0. Ich habe es auch mal gemaskt und die vorgängerversion

geemergt. Das Ergebnis war das der Xserver nicht mehr startet. Ich habe den Logitech Bluetooth Desktop MX 5000 im embedded mode laufen.

Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein könnte und was ich machen kann?

mfg

nightyLast edited by Nightfire on Mon Jan 07, 2008 5:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl hat sich der Syntax von den Treibern geändert?

Nimm mal die neueste Version und kill X, danach X -configure.

Tobi

----------

## Ampheus

Und der Inhalt der Datei /var/log/Xorg.0.log könnte auch sehr nützlich sein. Es hängt häufiger damit zusammen, dass Module nicht für die aktuelle Server-Version gebaut wurden.

----------

## Nightfire

Hallo nochmal

Finswimmer:

 Also ich habe das mal getestet was du vorgeschlagen hast, leider hat es keine merkbare Veränderung mitsich gebracht.

 Habe die config auch nach /etc/X11/xorg.conf kopiert. Wäre auch zu schön gewesen wenn es so einfach gewesen wäre  :Wink: 

Ampheus:

 Ich weiss nicht in wie weit Xorg.o.log noch etwas nützt, wenn ich den Xserver schon mehrmals gestartet habe, aber ich    quote den hier mal:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
> 
> It is not supported in any way.
> ...

 

mfg 

nighty

P.S.

Ich habe zur Zeit eine 2. Maus angeschlossen, die ich mir ausgeliehen habe, da ich ohne schierig hier kommunizieren kann. Wenn sowas also im log auftaucht ist das ok.

----------

## michel7

liegt an sys-apps/hal-0.5.10

muss du entweder downgraden oder eigenes fdi schreiben

----------

## Nightfire

@Michel7

Danke, das war die Lösung. 

mfg

nighty

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann setz bitte noch ein [Solved] in den Titel des Threads.

Danke

Tobi

----------

